
Google Introduces ReCAPTCHA v3; No User Interaction Required - ElectronShak
https://developers.google.com/recaptcha/docs/v3
======
el_duderino
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18331159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18331159)

